# wpc11 and pcmcia-cs

## digitalnick

well ive heard the the wpc11 is supported directly from pcmcia-cs without wlan-ng drivers ... and that it puts the wlan card on eth instead of wlan so vmware will work only problem is when i try this it says card not supported what could i possibly be doing different that makes mine not supported?

on boot i get 

```

cardmgr[883]: watching 2 sockets

cardmgr[883]: starting, version is 3.2.1

cardmgr[883]: unsupported card in socket 1

cardmgr[883]:    product info: "The Linksys Group, Inc.", "Instant Wireless Network PC Card", "ISL37300p", "RevA"

cardmgr[883]:    manfid: 0x0274, 0x1613 function: 6 (network)

```

{edit}

solved origional problem i think

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <judah> you know you can get vmware to work with wlan0 if you edit /etc/vmware/locations and replace any reference to eth0 with wlan0 and then restart vmware's services
> 
> <judah> same applies to getting it working if your card is up on eth1
> ...

 Last edited by digitalnick on Sun Dec 08, 2002 9:58 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bendy

Hi,

Have you got a hermes.conf file in /etc/pcmcia ?  If not, download it from here.

Also, if you haven't already you need to 

```
emerge wireless-tools
```

 and edit /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts according to your network details.

bendy.

----------

## digitalnick

well i put the hermes.conf in /etc/pcmcia an di already had wireless-tools emerged restarted pcmcia and inserted my card ... got the same output any other ideas ... how do i make sure it uses the hermes configuration file?

{edit}

ok so did a small google and came up with  http://www.involution.com/linksyswpc11v3.php

it told me to add a couple lines to hermes.conf so i did and im getting a little farther ..

now here is the utput when i restart pcmcia with my wpc11 in the socket

```

cardmgr[1164]: watching 2 sockets

cardmgr[1164]: starting, version is 3.2.1

cardmgr[1164]: executing: 'modprobe hermes'

cardmgr[1164]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco'

cardmgr[1164]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs'

cardmgr[1164]: + modprobe: Can't locate module orinoco_cs

cardmgr[1164]: modprobe exited with status 255

cardmgr[1164]: module /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o not available

cardmgr[1164]: get dev info on socket 1 failed: Resource temoprarily una

```

any ideas?

{edit}

----------

## bendy

It looks like it's trying to find the kernel driver module rather than the pcmcia package driver.  Did you compile your kernel with pcmcia support enabled?  If so, you also need to select the correct kernel options.  Or, you need to compile the kernel without pcmcia support then re-emerge pcmcia-cs to use the pcmcia package drivers.

The options you need to enable for the kernel drivers are:

Network device support/Wireless LAN/Hermes chipset and Hermes pcmcia

bendy

----------

## digitalnick

ok lets get all thsi straight ....

General Setup | Pcmcia/Cardbius support |

I have nothing built no modules .. noting built-in

Network Device Support | Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

 i have Wireless Lan (non-hamradio) built-in

and no other modules

is that right"?

----------

## bendy

Do you have pcmcia support disabled at the highest level in your kernel config, i.e. not just the sub-options for supporting the various bridges?

There are 2 orinoco drivers available to you - one can be compiled into the kernel, and the other is supplied as part of the pcmcia-cs package.

If you compile pcmcia support into your kernel, and emerge pcmcia-cs afterwards, then the kernel will try to use it's own drivers.  I am guessing from the error messages that you posted that  the kernel is trying to use it's own drivers but you haven't compiled them in.

If, on the other hand, you compile your kernel with no pcmcia support enabled at all, then emerge pcmcia-cs, the pcmcia-cs package will take full control and try to load the driver module that comes with the package.

When emerging pcmcia-cs, it first checks whether support is enabled in the kernel and configures itself accordingly.  It is important that you emerge pcmcia-cs after compiling your kernel and then maintain consistency as to whether you enable pcmcia in the kernel or not.

bendy.

----------

## digitalnick

ok thanks im starting to understand this  ... i do have it working and i assume that im using the pcmcia_cs drivers since i dont have any pcmcia support in my kernal at all. however i did compile in wirelss support and the hermes driver .... ill try a kermal with those taken out so i can figure out what driver its actually using. on a side note someday id liek to use kismet or airsnort ... do those not work with the kernal or pcmcia drivers most everything i hear about is the wlan-ng drivers

thanks again

----------

